# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com >  Concours de Noël Dégueux

## Diwydiant

«-Bon, Diwy, pour le concours de Noël, tu prends le dossier :
_News site CPC > Kickstarter>Panama>Concours_
Et tu envois le concours de Noël, tu vas voir il est terrible !


 – Mais Ianou, c’est vide, y’a rien dans le dossier News Site CPC…
 – Ouais, j’avais dû faire un peu de place, y’a un codeur fou qui  refaisait un site CPC dans notre dos mais j’avais plus assez d’espace de  stockage pour nos concours idiots avec leurs bêtises !
 – Ok, mais y’a vraiment rien du tout, le dossier est vide !


 – Oh bon sang tu sais ce que ça veut dire ? Il va falloir sortir notre concours de secours Diwy.


 – Tu sais qu’on nous l’a interdit sous peine d’engloutir les derniers instants de notre vie dans cette folie ?


 – Nous sommes «*-Les Géants Verts ®-*», Diwy, c’est pas un concours débile à l’arrache qui va nous arrêter .


 – Et pour le nouveau site ?


 – Boarf, c’est un truc sur Kickstarter, s’il n’y avait pas un peu de retard, ce ne serait plus un truc de Kickstarter.


 – Pas faux… Mais on va trouver quoi, comme règles à la noix ?


 – Les règles, mon bon sidekick, sont assez simples : soit il s’agit  d’*une personnalité à trouver avec des images* (si personne ne trouve au  bout d’un moment on rajoute des indices, donc il ne faut pas que les  canards hésitent à retourner de temps à autre sur le lien cela sera  signalé sur le forum), soit il s’agit de *trouver les 5 chansons sifflées  sur un thème défini*.


 – Siffler ? Mais je n’ai pas signé pour ça, moi.


 – Pas grave, on va improviser. Dans tous les cas, une fois un gagnant  déclaré, il ne pourra plus gagner sur les autres proposés tout au long  du concours, qui s’étalera du 16 décembre au 2 janvier.


 – Ah ouais, pas mal. Et du coup, une distribution de lots se fera  entre les différents gagnants à la fin du concours.Il y aura des tas de  trucs, genre des jeux à gagner, des abonnements, et tout le toutim… Ca  va être un magnifique concours de Noël.


 – Et encore, tu n’as pas tout vu… »

----------


## Truf

Drapal !

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai rien compris aux règles, même pas si le concours avait commencé.

----------


## Diwydiant

tl;dr : On postera ici-même des images. Il s'agira de trouver la personnalité à laquelle ses images font références, et le premier qui trouve gagne un truc. 

On a plein d'idées de personnalités, donc potentiellement plein de gagnants  ::lol:: 

La première partie devrait commencer trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès bientôt   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flad

je tag !

----------


## Zerger

I am ready !!!  :tired:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu



----------


## Sigmound

Guy Môquet

----------


## Mr Ianou

Allez en avant : une personnalité à trouver; je commence avec deux images histoire de créer une corrélation :



Prochain ajout à 15h00

----------


## DeadFish

On est d'accord qu'on parle de personnalités (des vrais bonhommes qui font caca, pas des personnages fictifs) en lien avec les jeux vidéo ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui une vrai personne.

----------


## LaVaBo

> des vrais bonhommes qui font caca


Il peut y avoir des femmes aussi ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Yul

hache bouh ? un illustre canard  ::):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Allez en avant : une personnalité à trouver; je commence avec deux images histoire de créer une corrélation :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f536...d6bcecd2d8.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6823...e9cd1d9cc7.jpg
> 
> Prochain ajout à 15h00


Fais chier je vois pas les images  ::(:

----------


## LaVaBo

1/ bébé qui pleure
2/ hache ou hachette mal détourée

Vu que c'est la première énigme, je ne sais pas si cette description suffit ou s'il y a des indice ou infos dans les images.

----------


## Markoraf

> Fais chier je vois pas les images


Images bloquées par le taf... Dommage, je jouerai ce soir... S'il y en a encore...  ::(:

----------


## LaVaBo

Vous n'avez pas de téléphone ? Le proxy à mon taf bloque aussi tof.cpc

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

J'ai trouvé un moyen détourné : entrer l'url de l'image dans tineye. 
Merci pour les infos en tout cas LaVaBo  :;):

----------


## Laudric

> Allez en avant : une personnalité à trouver; je commence avec deux images histoire de créer une corrélation :
> 
> 
> Prochain ajout à 15h00


Mais... On n'est pas le 16 !!  :X1:

----------


## Markoraf

> J'ai trouvé un moyen détourné : entrer l'url de l'image dans tineye. 
> Merci pour les infos en tout cas LaVaBo


Merci pour l'astuce!

----------


## Pinkipou

Jack Nicholson.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah désolé pour les images on reste comme ça ou je tente un truc pas bloqué par vos boulot ? 

En attendant nouvelle indice



Prochaine indice pour 17h00 le temps de vous faire cogiter.

Les plus débrouillards pourront sans doute trouver avec ça mais je reconnais que le 1er personnage n'est pas le plus évident.

----------


## Truf

Ashton kutcher ?

(J'espere qu'on est pas obligé de justifier ses propostions....  ::unsure::  )

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non non, je pense que si vous trouver y'a rien à justifier.
C'est fait pour enquêter et recouper pas pour faire un kamoulox.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Non non, je pense que si vous trouver y'a rien à justifier.
> C'est fait pour enquêter et recouper pas pour faire un kamoulox.


Il y aura les réponses au fur et à mesure, ou seulement à la fin du concours ? Histoire qu'on ait une petite idée de la façon dont vos cerveaux tordus conçoivent les énigmes.

----------


## Grhyll

Ron Howard ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Il y aura les réponses au fur et à mesure, ou seulement à la fin du concours ? Histoire qu'on ait une petite idée de la façon dont vos cerveaux tordus conçoivent les énigmes.


Oui, il y aura les réponses dès que vous trouver on passe à un autre. Et on justifiera le cheminement.

Même si vous connaissez pas la personne avec le net ça passe.

Et non c'est pas Ron Howard.(vu qu'il est dans l'indice "happy days").

----------


## Grhyll

> Et non c'est pas Ron Howard.(vu qu'il est dans l'indice "happy days").


Oui, ça paraissait un peu simple, mais bon, il a été bébé acteur, et il a participé à un truc qui s'appelait M.A.S.H.E., alors bon, autant tenter  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pas faux.

En attendant il est 17h00 c'est le nouvel indice :




Ça vous donnera un peu plus d'aide pour trouver.

Prochain indice 21H00 mais je pense qu'avec quelqu'un de bien malin ça devrait tomber.

----------


## Dis Camion

Jack Nicholson ?

----------


## DeadFish

Mais on parle toujours de jeu vidéo, là ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mais on parle toujours de jeu vidéo, là ?


Rien n'indique que le périmètre soit limité à des personnalités du JV, dans le premier post.

----------


## Envyzzz

Johnny Depp ?

----------


## Nimo

Axel Bauer ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Johnny Depp ?


J'ai failli le dire, parce que ça remonte d'une recherche google avec une description littérale des images (aucune idée du cheminement de pensée pour y arriver)

Alors je tente *David Bowie*, pour la même raison.

----------


## RogerLeBanni

> Johnny Depp ?


Si c'est pas ça, je vois pas ce que c'est.

Je tente un *Kurt Russel* sans conviction.

----------


## Envyzzz

Kim McGuire sinon. On peut répondre deux fois ?

----------


## LaVaBo

Bah ouais, la première bonne réponse compte, donc faut plus spammer que d'attendre d'avoir une réponse cohérente et se faire griller sur le fil.


Pour les boulets au travail sans smartphone :
1/ bébé qui pleure
2/ hache ou hachette mal détourée
3/ Fonzie et Richie de happy days, côte à côte
4/ Iggy Pop âgé, cadré sur le visage

----------


## AMDS

Alan Vega ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Kim McGuire sinon. On peut répondre deux fois ?


Pas mal, en 2s sur wikipedia ça explique 3 images sur les 4, mais pourquoi Iggy ?

[edit]Ah OK, on trouve la réponse sur la fiche du flim.
Bon je pense que tu l'as.


Je tente quand même de faire le gros vautour avec *John Waters*, au cas où.

----------


## RogerLeBanni

> Pas mal, en 2s sur wikipedia ça explique 3 images sur les 4, mais pourquoi Iggy ?


Il joue avec dans le film. C'est bien Kim McGuire, à tous les coups.

----------


## Envyzzz

> Pas mal, en 2s sur wikipedia ça explique 3 images sur les 4, mais pourquoi Iggy ?


Ils jouent ensemble dans le film. (Par contre j'explique pas Happy Days...)

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Années 50/60 ? Un peu tiré par les cheveux, sans doute.

----------


## Renaud M

Blake Cornwallis Dexter

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ils jouent ensemble dans le film. (Par contre j'explique pas Happy Days...)


L'acteur qui joue Fonzie s'appelle Henry Winkler.
Et sur la fiche wiki de Kim McGuire, on trouve :



> In February 1990, when Cry-Baby was first screened for its cast and crew, McGuire was already working on her next film, Charles Winkler's horror flick Disturbed, starring Malcolm McDowell as a psychotic doctor.


C'est tiré par les cheveux je te l'accorde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Blake Cornwallis Dexter


Personnalité IRL, pas de personnage de fiction, si tu lis les messages précédents.

----------


## Guapo

Jim Jarmusch

----------


## Diwydiant

> Kim McGuire sinon. On peut répondre deux fois ?


Alors là, bravo !



Pour info, elle a joué "Hatchett-Face" dans le film "Cry Baby", avec Iggy Pop. Film qui se passe dans les années "Happy Days".

Envyzzz est donc notre premier gagnant  ::lol::

----------


## RogerLeBanni

On peut avoir des gens connus la prochaine fois ?  :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

Et pis quoi, encore ?  :tired: 

 ::P:

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Des indices avec pas des gens connus qui n'ont rien à voir avec les gens à trouver.  :tired: 

J'étais parti sur un film de Ron Howard avec une hache -> Backdraft.  ::P: 

Vous faîtes un jeu par jour, c'est ça ?  ::):

----------


## Envyzzz

> Alors là, bravo !
> Envyzzz est donc notre premier gagnant


Ouiiiii \o/ Merci !

Bon je peux plus jouer, je vais devoir travailler C'EST TERRIBLE.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Kim McGuire sinon. On peut répondre deux fois ?


edit ::(: j'avais pas vu diwy)

Bien joué c'est bien feu Kim McGuire



Le "bébé qui pleure" = Cry baby film ou elle interprète Hatchet-face
Le film se passe époque "Happy-day" et "Iggy Pop" joue dedans (même si c'est pas l’interprète principal)

Prochain personnage à trouver minuit, ce sera plus tendu maintenant que vous avez trouver le principe.

Avec une bonne recherche google et un peu de méninge même sans la connaitre on trouvait.

----------


## Zerger

Le pire c'est qu'en googlant je suis tombé dessus mais j'ai cru que c'était un perso de fiction  :tired:

----------


## pepito dargent

drapal

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et un nouveau perso, bonne chance :

----------


## Truf

Collin Farrel ?

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Rachel McAdams ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Un "nope" général

Pour les couche-tard un indice en plus





Le prochain à 10h00

----------


## Sigmound

Colin Cunningham ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Non plus  ::):

----------


## pepito dargent

will ferrel ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors là !!!  ::o: 
Pas du tout  ::P:

----------


## Truf

Oliver Martin ?

----------


## LaVaBo

Benoît Magimel ?

----------


## Flad

Tom Cruise ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Et un nouveau perso, bonne chance :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9405...9b5f0fdd1d.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f101...9b4f3204d4.jpg


Lily Taylor ?  :tired:

----------


## Stratosfear

*Chris Carter* ?

----------


## dutilleul

Jean Dujardin

----------


## Snowki

Dolores O'Riordan du groupe the cranberries

----------


## Grhyll

Ahahah aucune chance que ce soit ça, mais j'ai trouvé la réponse parfaite quand même ! Tara o Farrell => https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EG5eFGzQjE

Edit : ah ben non en fait, pas parfait du tout, y a pas de xfiles dans le lot  ::(:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Mais quel rapport avec les Cranberries ?  :tired: 
Et quelqu'un a trouvé à qui étaient les yeux ? (pas sûr que ça ait une importance en fait)

----------


## Grhyll

C'est Colin Farrell, les yeux ! Et ça a l'air d'être lié à True Detective.

----------


## dutilleul

Ce ne sont pas des tomates cerises ?

----------


## nephyl

Woody Harrelson ?

----------


## dutilleul

Will Grigg ?

----------


## Stratosfear

John Lennon ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Et l'indice de 10h ?  :Cell:

----------


## nephyl

> Et l'indice de 10h ?


Laisse les se lever   :^_^:

----------


## Truf

Non !  la France qui se lève tôt elle veut savoir  :Cell:

----------


## znokiss

Eagle Eye Cherry ?

----------


## Truf

Deanne Bray ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Deanne Berry ?

----------


## Flad

Bray Berry ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Bray Berry ?


J'aime bien mieux le raisonnement. Mais non !

Nouvelle indice





Le prochain à 14h00

N'oubliez pas d’enquêter un peu  ::):

----------


## Stratosfear

Steve Railsback ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ce serait rigolo de connaitre votre raisonnement aussi parfois  ::):

----------


## Naity

Adam Baldwin ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Iannou, tu veux le raisonnement?

----------


## Stratosfear

Colin Cunningham ? Conor O'Farrell ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Poppy Montgomery ?

----------


## RogerLeBanni

> N'oubliez pas d’enquêter un peu




 ::|:

----------


## Grhyll

> Ce serait rigolo de connaitre votre raisonnement aussi parfois


Pas sûr qu'il y en ait vraiment un derrière chaque proposition  ::XD::

----------


## Flad

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/530...7bb7a85063.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## Naity

> Pas sûr qu'il y en ait vraiment un derrière chaque proposition





> Adam Baldwin ?


Image 1: aucune idée.
Image 2: a joué dans X-Files
Image 3: a joué dans Chuck
Image 4: a joué dans Firefly
 :;):

----------


## Stratosfear

> Pas sûr qu'il y en ait vraiment un derrière chaque proposition


Et pourtant, si...

Par contre, à chaque fois, j'arrive à recoller que 3 indices sur 4...  ::|: 

Exemple avec mon Colin Cunningham :

Image 1 : *Colin* Farrell.
Image 2 : A joué dans X-Files.
Image 3 : ???
Image 4 : *Colline* aux coquelicots.


Autres propositions : Colin Firth ? Julianne Moore ? (ici, je peux coller aux 4 indices facilement sur ces deux noms).

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Putain, mais j'avais pas vu l'image avec les cranberries  :Facepalm: 
Vous pourriez faire en sorte de faire apparaitre l'URL en clair plutôt qu'en lien sur les images ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Michael Berryman ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Là je suis chaud bouillant  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si c'est pas ça je me coupe une couille un doigt un ongle  ::sad::

----------


## Grhyll

Prenez pas ça personnellement, "pas d'explication derrière chaque proposition" != "chaque proposition n'a pas d'explication"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Et pour le chemin de pensée
Collin a des yeux
X-files (il y a joué visiblement)
Berry dans son nom de famille
La colline aux coquelicots : retour à la colline (mais c'est pas top tout de même)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Anthony LaPaglia

----------


## RogerLeBanni

> Michael Berryman ?


GG !  ::o:

----------


## dutilleul

Robert Emmet ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Michael Berryman ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Là je suis chaud bouillant 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Si c'est pas ça je me coupe une couille un doigt un ongle


Pow pow pow C'est ça.






> Et pour le chemin de pensée
> Collin a des yeux
> X-files (il y a joué visiblement)
> Berry dans son nom de famille
> La colline aux coquelicots : retour à la colline (mais c'est pas top tout de même)


C'est exactement ça la 4 eme était pour insister sur le jeu de mot du 1er colin/colline
La recherche de la photo de l'indice 2 envoi directement sur x-file saison 3 (c'est la saison ou il participe)
Et bien sur le jeu de mot du 1er et les baies/Berry en anglais.

Bon ben GG Arnold le joufflu

Le prochain c'est pour minuit.

----------


## dutilleul

Arthur Griffith ?

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Mais c'est quoi le rapport avec les infections urinaires ? :con:

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est bon dutilleul.

F5 mec  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais c'est quoi le rapport avec les infections urinaires ? :con:


Noël dégueux.

C'est bizarre moi c’était baie. Pense à supprimer tes suggestions de recherche  ::ninja::

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Les femmes infectées urinairement ont aussi droit à l'amour, comme tout le monde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Naity

Y'aura que des acteurs? Parceque c'Est pas facile pour quelqu'un qui n'a aucune cultire ni du petit ni du grand écran  ::P:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je te retiens tout de suite, j'ai aucune culture particulière sur le sujet, mais je peux dire merci à Google !  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est exactement ça. Même sans culture particulière avec un croisement de donnée et recherche avec mot clé (là berry par exemple); ben pouf tu trouves.

C'est pour des mini enquêtes qu'autre chose.

----------


## znokiss

> Mais c'est quoi le rapport avec les infections urinaires ? :con:


Parait que le cramberry, c'est bon quand t'as une cystite.

----------


## dYnkYn

M'en fout, j'ai trouvé Ovechkin, moi  ::(:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Parait que le cramberry, c'est bon quand t'as une cystite.




Alors que non ça été démentie mais c'est pas le sujet.

----------


## dutilleul

> C'est bon dutilleul.
> 
> F5 mec


Non mais ma proposition correspond mieux à vos indices que votre tête de Sinok là. Je fais appel !
Les trois premiers indices indiquent clairement L'Irlande :
Colin Farrel : Acteur Irlandais.
The Cranberries : Groupe Irlandais.
Gillian Anderson : Actrice rousse d'origine Irlandaise.

Le coquelicot comme quatrième indice nous propulse en 1916, lors de l'insurrection de Pâques et le début de la guerre d'indépendance Irlandaise. Le personnage représentant le mieux cet événement étant Arthur Griffith, fondateur du Sinn Féin. Ce dernier aurait donné son premier baiser à son amoureux Dolido dans une grange à l'entrée du village de Clonakilty (qui prononcé 10 fois de suite avec de la frangipane en bouche sonne clairement comme Coquelicot).

Merci de recompter les voix des géants électeurs verts.

----------


## Diwydiant

J'aurai presque envie de te faire gagner  :Emo: 

Presque... Car un Glubber a la rancune tenace  :tired: 

 ::P:

----------


## dutilleul

Huhu...de toute façon, je remets le prix en jeu, sauf si c'est la tête de Porte Poisse dans un coffret en cèdre.

----------


## Diwydiant

Ça, c'est a voir avec la redac  ::P:

----------


## Loulou le relou

C'est vrai qu'on gagne du foie gras ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Du gras, sans doute... Du foie, des fois...

----------


## Diwydiant

*Nouvelle personnalité :*



Prochain indice dans quelques heures...   ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Bon, le lieu est facile à déterminer... et le film concerné encore plus. Mais pour l'instant, je n'ai pas trouvé de "gueule" liée au casting dudit film... J'attends la seconde image avec impatience.  :Tap:

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Allez, Dominique Pinon, même si ce sera sans doute encore un obscur second rôle...  ::P:

----------


## Truf

Aller ... Dominique Zardi ?

----------


## Grhyll

Une seule image, c'est tendu pour faire des rapprochements  ::o:

----------


## Memory

Harley Jane Kozak ?

Avec une image, euh, c'est du pifométre !

----------


## dutilleul

Jean Dujardin ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Nouvel indice :

----------


## Memory

Florence Arthaud en 89 ?

Sinon pour le SM/Simulation d'orgasme : John Alexander Scott Coutts ?

----------


## pothi

Sharon stone?

----------


## acdctabs

Pierre Bachelet ?

----------


## Flappie

Maurice Lamy !

Kat'z *Delicatessen*
et la seconde image est tirée du film Gwendoline dans lequel il a joué... (pas encore vu)

Et c'est l'une des meilleures "gueules" du cinéma français.  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

> Maurice Lamy !
> 
> Kat'z *Delicatessen*
> et la seconde image est tirée du film Gwendoline dans lequel il a joué... (pas encore vu)
> 
> Et c'est l'une des meilleures "gueules" du cinéma français. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c394...9257de2931.jpg


Bravo  ::lol:: 

Les prochains indices auraient été :




Car il incarne Toulouse Lautrec au théâtre.


Et :



Lamy Caouette   ::ninja:: 


Bravo, Flappie   :;): 



Stay tuned   ::):

----------


## Flappie

Merci !  ::): 
J'ai bien fait de ne pas attendre les images suivantes, parce que je pense que ça m'aurait plus perdu qu'autre chose !  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Je vois pas du tout ce qui te fait dire ça...  ::blink::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Dingue, ce serait déjà un indice pour les futurs trouvailles ?  ::ninja::

----------


## dutilleul

Alors, je propose déjà Monsieur Cacao sans attendre le premier indice.  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Et nous avons un nouveau gagnant  ::lol:: 

 ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Ou pas.............................Au fait, qu'il est long, ce spoiler, tout de même......................

----------


## dutilleul

C'était facile. ::P:

----------


## Narushima

> On est d'accord qu'on parle de personnalités [...] en lien avec les jeux vidéo ?





> Oui[...].





> Bien joué c'est bien feu Kim McGuire

----------


## Autiste Redding

::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

Jeu, set et match !  :^_^:

----------


## Diwydiant

Jolie trouvaille, en effet  ::P:

----------


## pepito dargent

> On part donc sur un concours de "gueules" c'est ça ?



 :Clap:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon revenons à nos moutons :

Nouvelle personne à trouver.




Il y a 2 images (pour les gens qui "bossent"). Prochain indice vers 14h00.

----------


## Flad

Je tente Andy Serkis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon c'est pas une "gueule" mais ça colle aux 2 indices.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et ben non.

Je préfère prévenir vos méninges (vu que vous commencez à voir le fonctionnement) celui ci risque d’être Hardcore.

----------


## acdctabs

Tim Curry ?

----------


## Autiste Redding

William Finley ?

----------


## Cannes

La première image c'est Motus? :° Parce que la, je sèche.

----------


## Autiste Redding

La première image c'est "La chance aux chansons" ou "Chanter la vie", je ne possède pas l'expertise pour distinguer les 2...

Sinon j'ai un raisonnement pour ma réponse. Il est alambiqué mais qui dit hardcore....  ::P:

----------


## Truf

Meg Ryan ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

> Il y a 2 images (pour les gens qui "bossent"). Prochain indice vers 14h00.


 :tired:

----------


## M0zArT

Je propose un C. Jerome, pépouse

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non désolé du retard repas de famille tout ça 
Et puis c'est un concours dégueux 
Nouvel indice

----------


## Samus

Mohamed Benyamna ? dit Booder.

----------


## Truf

Andrée Anne Leclerc....?

----------


## Stratosfear

Maurice Lamy ?

----------


## Memory

Léon Jouhaud ?

----------


## pepito dargent

tintin ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Allez pour excuser mon retard je mets un 4 eme indice.





- - - Mise à jour - - -




> tintin ?


Je voudrais bien savoir comment Tintin arrive à tomber avec Kiss  :;):

----------


## Memory

Yvette Horner ?

----------


## Truf

Evelyne Leclerq ?

----------


## Samus

Renaud Séchan.

----------


## Stratosfear

Tom Izzo ?

----------


## pepito dargent

> Allez pour excuser mon retard je mets un 4 eme indice.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6018...be1c8de170.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f5d2...081f672424.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/daa2...93964ea5f2.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/63dc...8e2a6c10dd.jpg
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


tres facile;
pascal sevran --->on est bien tintin
tintin bisou dans l'actualite te renvoie
http://www.lavenir.net/cnt/dmf201609...itaine-haddock

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Yvette Horner ?


pas mal

----------


## Mr Ianou

Sinon c'est un grand non pour tous.

Nouvelle indice à 21h00 (pour de vrai hein, j'ai tué tout le monde à coup de hache).

Purée ça devrait tomber avant je pense.

----------


## Truf

Aimable ??

----------


## pepito dargent

sonia rekis

----------


## Stratosfear

André Verchuren ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> sonia rekis


Toi, ça sent bon.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Aimable ??


Oh purée Truf à gagné c'était Aimable l'accordéon était de trop.

----------


## Gafda

Aimable Pluchard ?

Edit: Putain grillé à quelques minutes.

D é g o u t é  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Ianou

:haha: 

Pour les indices c'était un coutumier de la chance aux chansons.
Il a interprété I was made for lovin’ you de Kiss la même année à l'accordéon (pas peut fier d'avoir cette pépite audio)
Il était accordéoniste à la 2e DB
Et bien sur l’instrument de musique qui à beaucoup trop aidé j'aurais du mettre Les charlots avant vu qu'il joue par trois fois son propre rôle dans leurs films.

----------


## M0zArT

Evelyne Leclercq

----------


## Memory

Le rapport avec Sevran et Kiss ?

----------


## Truf

> Oh purée Truf à gagné c'était Aimable l'accordéon était de trop.


En effet... meme si j'ai bien cru au Yvette Horner pendant un temps... mais Accordéon + 2eme DB...  :Eclope: 
 ::):

----------


## M0zArT

> Le rapport avec Sevran et Kiss ?


God of Thunder, et pour Sevran je sais pas, elle le kiffait secrètement et a eu un enfant trisomique avec lui (vu dans Voilou) ?

----------


## Memory

> En effet... meme si j'ai bien cru au Yvette Horner pendant un temps... mais Accordéon + 2eme DB...


Oui moi aussi,
Elle avait la gueule en plus, alors que Mr. Aimable ..   ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Rappel :

Pour les indices c'était un coutumier de la chance aux chansons.
Il a interprété I was made for lovin’ you de Kiss la même année à l'accordéon (pas peut fier d'avoir cette pépite audio)
Il était accordéoniste à la 2e DB
Et bien sur l’instrument de musique qui à beaucoup trop aidé j'aurais du mettre Les charlots avant vu qu'il joue par trois fois son propre rôle dans leurs films.

----------


## pothi

> Il a interprété I was made for lovin’ you de Kiss la même année à l'accordéon (pas peut fier d'avoir cette pépite audio)


Impossible de trouver cette cover!

----------


## M0zArT

Valéry Giscard d'Estaing  ::XD::

----------


## pepito dargent

> André Verchuren ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Toi, ça sent bon.


jy ai cru

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Impossible de trouver cette cover!


Faudra que je copie la cassette un de ces quatre pour que tout internet en profite.

https://www.discogs.com/fr/Aimable-S...elease/1611742

----------


## Truf

En meme temps :



> Aimable Son Accordéon Et Son Orchestre ‎– 27 Super Succès
> Statistiques
> Ceux qui l'ont: 3
> Le veulent: 2


On peut pas dire que "l’internet" le réclame a corps et a cris....  ::trollface::

----------


## Higgins

Ah moi je veux bien.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tu n'as pas entendu cette perle inédite que même internet n'a pas.

----------


## Flad

Pour Sevran et Kiss moi j'avais ce chemin là : 

- Sevran "on est bien Tintin"
- Film Tintin, un acteur à pour nom Serkis
- Les géants on le cerveau tordu serkis=> C'est Kiss.

Voilà voilà, maintenant mon âme torturée va égorger des chatons et faire des paquets cadeaux avec leur peau.

----------


## Higgins

C'était pas mal, en plus Serkis fait partie du club des gueules.

----------


## Stratosfear

Y'en a un par jour un concours ?

Pour savoir si je dois garder ce topic dans un coin de mon œil aujourd'hui.

----------


## Diwydiant

Normalement, c'est un par jour, oui...



Mais il faut parfois prévoir un petit retard    ::P: 


Euuuuuuh, on est d'accord que ceci n'est pas un indice, hein   ::P:

----------


## picturapoesis

Mert. Je pensais à Dringo Starr.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Mais il faut parfois prévoir un petit retard


Ça m'arrange, jouer au boulot c'est pas évident. Donc pour moi, plus c'est tard, mieux c'est.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et ben ce sera vers 15h00 le temps de régler un petit dossier.

----------


## acdctabs

Peter Dinklage ?

----------


## Flad

> Et ben ce sera vers 15h00 le temps de régler un petit dossier.


 :haha:  Je parie que vous avez lancé le concours et que "ah ben zut, on n'a pas de lot à offrir" !

----------


## Diwydiant

Mais comment le sais-tu ?  ::o:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Nouveau personnage à trouver : C'est parti

----------


## GrosDudule

Dominique Pinon ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Je parie que vous avez lancé le concours et que "ah ben zut, on n'a pas de lot à offrir" !


Perdu mais tu vas gagner le dernier lot : un oriculi de CPC

Non c'est pas Dominique Pinon.

----------


## Naity

Yann Tiersen?

----------


## CptProut

> Nouveau personnage à trouver : C'est parti 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0397...6a7aa1b6f6.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0da9...921462b7f0.jpg


Salavador Dali ?

----------


## Stratosfear

Adamo Walti ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Perdu mais tu vas gagner le dernier lot : un oriculi de CPC
> 
> Non c'est pas Dominique Pinon.


J'espère que vous avez un lot de consolation pour acdctabs aussi, parce que son 




> Peter Dinklage ?


était magique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Amélie Adamo ? Ca semble trop facile, et elle a l'air d'avoir un visage pas assez difforme pour être cohérente avec les précédents, mais bon, faut tenter.

----------


## Stratosfear

Rufus ? Andrée Damant ?

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

Alice Sapritch !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Alice Sapritch !


On dirait un remake (encore plus) cochon de la chanson de Franky Vincent...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Alice Sapritch !


au pays des merveilles?  ::o: 

edit: grillé  ::happy2::

----------


## Stratosfear

Serge Merlin ? Dominique Pinon ?

(étant en temps masqué en cette fin d'aprem', je risque de bombarder de noms).

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je verrai plutôt une version avec un magicien qui se passerait dans le Nord : Sapritch' chti

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Serge Merlin ? Dominique Pinon ?
> 
> (étant en temps masqué en cette fin d'aprem', je risque de bombarder de noms).


Le soucis c'est que je risque de limiter le nombre de réponse par indice car sinon tu vas me balancer tout Google ce qui n'est pas le but vu qu'il y a une recherche à faire.

----------


## acdctabs

André Dussollier ?

----------


## Stratosfear

> Le soucis c'est que je risque de limiter le nombre de réponse par indice car sinon tu vas me balancer tout Google ce qui n'est pas le but vu qu'il y a une recherche à faire.


Je m'en doute.

Allez, un dernier qui collerait : Xavier de Moulins.

Je retenterai que si il y a un prochain indice.

----------


## AMDS

John Matuszak
Adam Driver

----------


## picturapoesis

Amélie Adamo  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Euh non mais bien trouvé (bon sang heureusement que j'ai mis un fil rouge sinon tu gagnais  ::):  )

Donc 3eme indice pour ce concours de noël dégueux.

----------


## Cannes

Vincent Munier?

----------


## picturapoesis

Ouais c'était bcp trop simple, mais avoue que tu l'as pas vu venir celle-là :D

----------


## CptProut

Mireille Mathieu ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Ouais c'était bcp trop simple, mais avoue que tu l'as pas vu venir celle-là :D


Effectivement il y a parfois des corrélations involontaire. Les joies du Big Data.

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Ticky Holgado ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Nope !

----------


## Autiste Redding

Teddy Riner ?

----------


## pothi

Sebastien chabal

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Annette Dahl ?  ::P:

----------


## Stratosfear

Salvatore Striano ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Nope.

----------


## Stratosfear

Allez, un dernier pour moi avant le prochain indice (ou la trouvaille d'un canard) : Béatrice Dalle.

----------


## picturapoesis

Josiane Balasko ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et un 4eme indice :



Je pense que ça va tomber là.

----------


## LaVaBo

Richard Kiel ?

----------


## Stratosfear

Premier nom sans recherches qui me vient : Telly Savalas.

J'arrête ici.

----------


## picturapoesis

Richard Kiel ? Javier Bardem ?

----------


## sissi

Hans Zimmer ?

----------


## Dark Kariya

Chrisopher Lee?

----------


## job to finish

Rufus ?

----------


## Aouanagaine

Genevieve Poitras?

Edit: bon j'ai quand meme peu d'espoir mais j'ai tape dans google "Amelie Poulain Adamo James Bond" et cette pianiste quebecoise sort en 4e lien avec a son - tres fourni - repertoire des morceaux lies a chacun des 3. Pour l'espece de statue j'ai regarde si elle avait pas fait aussi une reprise de Rene la taupe mais non, a mon grand dam.

----------


## Stratosfear

La statue c'est un Teddy Award, décerné aux les films/acteurs/courts métrages défendants la cause LGBT.

----------


## Aouanagaine

> La statue c'est un Teddy Award, décerné aux les films/acteurs/courts métrages défendants la cause LGBT.


AHAH et bien le 3 mai, cette chere Genevieve a celebre un mariage gay a l'hotel Clarendon quelque part au Quebec, lors duquel elle officia a la voix et au piano en compagnie du sympathique orchestre Melody Cocktail. Mais j'y crois toujours pas.

----------


## Stratosfear

Tout colle, sauf qu'elle a pas une "gueule".
Mais aimable n'en avait pas vraiment une non plus cela dit.

Christopher Walken ?

----------


## Autiste Redding

Marty Feldman ?

----------


## BSRobin

Ron Perlman ?

----------


## Memory

Les indices sont donnés trop tôt ! Je rentre du taff après une grosse journée, pas encore eu le temps de chercher ! Le souci est que je n'ai pas le temps au boulot car je travaille en faite, pas comme d'autres  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Les indices sont donnés trop tôt ! Je rentre du taff après une grosse journée, pas encore eu le temps de chercher ! Le souci est que je n'ai pas le temps au boulot car je travaille en faite, pas comme d'autres


 :haha:

----------


## Higgins

Dominique Pinon? 
Parce qu'Amélie Poulain. Pour le reste je crois que ça n'a rien à voir!

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah ah c'est pas encore ça.

Mais oui ça commence à cogiter, je pense Stratosfearc à donné une bonne direction.

Espérons qu'il ne se fasse pas chiper la victoire.

On va mettre un nouvelle indice.



C'est la 1er fois qu'on passe à 5 je crois.

----------


## Higgins

Frédéric Miterrand?
Javier Bardem?
Grace Jones!

(pifomètre en roue libre)

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Dominique Pinon? 
> Parce qu'Amélie Poulain. Pour le reste je crois que ça n'a rien à voir!


Et si c’était le contraire ?

----------


## Autiste Redding

Rose Marie ?

----------


## job to finish

Eric Serra ?

----------


## picturapoesis

william dafoe ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Yan Tiersen ?

----------


## Stratosfear

Donald Pleasance ?

Le dernier indice me largue...

----------


## Diwydiant

Un triple Non pour vous   ::): 

Edit : voire un quintuple "non"   ::P:

----------


## picturapoesis

Ho, Darius Khondji ?

Pff nan, aucun lien avec Adamo  ::(:

----------


## Stratosfear

Rossy de Palma ?
Adolfo Celi ?
Michael Lonsdale ?

P'tain il est dur celui-ci...

----------


## Memory

Tout google va finir sur ce thread !

----------


## job to finish

Adamo Dionisi ?

----------


## Memory

Samuel Barber ?

----------


## acdctabs

ah mais c'est toujours pas trouvé

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Disons que le lien entre Adamo, Amélie Poulain et James Bond est pas évident.

----------


## Memory

> ah mais c'est toujours pas trouvé


Ba non ! Je tombe sur des trucs en cherchant depuis 1H, on devrait mettre un thread parallèle avec les perles, il y a de sacré site web et j'ai toujours pas mangé avec ces conneries !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Disons que le lien entre Adamo, Amélie Poulain et James Bond est pas évident.


J’espère avoir trouvé  ::wacko::  (peut-être trop simple, je creuse)

----------


## Stratosfear

> Ba non ! Je tombe sur des trucs en cherchant depuis 1H, on devrait mettre un thread parallèle avec les perles, il y a de sacré site web et j'ai toujours pas mangé avec ces conneries !


Le pire c'est l'indice "Teddy award"... Ça donne des recherches genre "James Bond trans" ou des trucs du genre.

----------


## Memory

tape pas LGBT alors  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le pire c'est l'indice "Teddy award"... Ça donne des recherches genre "James Bond trans" ou des trucs du genre.


Avec les histoires, james bond est-il gay ? Skyfall le prouve ? ect.. LGBT+dionysos+bond

----------


## Higgins

Alors récapitulons :

Adamo + Teddy Award = Gay
007 + Audrey Tautou = prochaine James Bond girl (rumeur?)

J'avais dit Javier Bardem parce que Skyfall / James Bond gay?
Et Grace Jones parce que (méchante) James Bond girl et égérie gay.

De toute évidence, la réponse est Yvette Horner, mais on a déjà eu un accordéoniste, ça peut pas être ça!

----------


## Stratosfear

> tape pas LGBT alors 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Avec les histoires, james bond est-il gay ? Skyfall le prouve ? ect.. LGBT+dionysos+bond


Ça donne Alain Cumming.

Du coup, Alan Cumming ? :désespoir:

----------


## Higgins

Je tente un Hervé Villechaize et je relance de dix. 
Ça n'a rien à voir mais il fallait que ça sorte.

Sinon, Michael Lonsdale?

----------


## Diwydiant

> Rossy de Palma


Et voici une bonne érponse, une !

 ::lol:: 

Les explications demain, ainsi qu'une autre devinette   ::):

----------


## RogerLeBanni

:Pouah: 

Kamoulox !  :Lime: 

Définitivement ce concours n'est pas pour moi.

----------


## Memory

Mais non  ::'(:

----------


## Stratosfear

Ah putaiiiiiin !

C'était la seule pour qui tout collait en plus !!!!  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 

Ça fait une heure depuis que j'ai balancé les 3 noms que j'me dit: "Allez, un dernier nom qui pourrait coller et dodo"...  ::XD:: 

Fier, mais va falloir nettoyer l'historique là, y'a eu des recherches vraiment cheloues !

----------


## Memory

@Strato : raconte!

----------


## picturapoesis

WOT ?
Mais pourquoi Rossy de Palma O_o ? 
Pour Dionysos, à part son apparition dans une chanson du groupe éponyme, ya quoi ? Et pour James Bond, c'est vis à vis des rumeurs ?
Quel rapport avec Adamo ? Avec Audrey Tautou ou Amélie Poulain ? Avec les teddy awards ? Je suis à la rue là ...

----------


## BSRobin

J'ai bien une idée pour Amélie Poulain, mais on a dit pas de blague sur le physique ...

----------


## Memory

> @Strato : raconte!


Tu cherches ?  ::ninja::

----------


## job to finish

Pour adamo, c'est le film "laisse tes mains sur mes hanches" de Chantal Lauby
Pour james bond, le film agent double zero de Gerard Pires
Pour le teddy, "la loi du desir", film d'Almodovar
Pour Audrey Tautou, je crois que c'est en rapport avec le festival de Cannes 2013 ??
Pour dionysos, c'est pour un doublage dans "Jack et la mecanique du coeur"
 ::wacko::  ::wacko::  ::wacko::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je vous balance le tout :

Ce n’était pas Amélie poulain qu'il fallait voir mais ... Une serveuse de café 1er métier de Rossy de palma (en tapant serveuse de café + actrice on trouvait direct)
Laisse tes mains sur mes hanches chanson d'Adamo et films de Rossy de palma
le 1 er films avec Rossy est le 1er film ayant obtenu le Teddy Award
Et elle à chanté pour le groupe Dyonisos
Et double zéro est encore un film ou elle apparait.

Par contre je le repréciserai mais va falloir être beau joueur me citer tout internet sans queue ni tête ça va pas le faire donc dorénavant c'est 3 réponses par indice.
Et je t'avais mis en garde Stratosfear

----------


## Stratosfear

Indice 1: Elle a jouée dans _Laisses tes mains sur mes hanches_ aux côtés d'Adamo.

Indice 2: Elle a jouée dans _La Vénus à la fourrure_ , aux côtés d'Audrey Tautou.

Indice 3: En plus d'être militante LGBT, elle a jouée dans _La loi du désir_, premier film à être récompensé d'un Teddy Award.

Indice 4: Le film_ Double Zéro,_ parodie de James Bond.

Indice 5: Elle a chantée dans une chanson de Dionysos.

- - - Mise à jour - - -



> Par contre je le repréciserai mais va falloir être beau joueur me citer tout internet sans queue ni tête ça va pas le faire donc dorénavant c'est 3 réponses par indice.
> Et je t'avais mis en garde Stratosfear


Pas de soucis, je comprendrai ne pas être retenu.  :;): 
Pour ma défense, les noms que je balançait pouvait être raccordés à plusieurs indices, bien que pas tous. Mais hier je me suis retenu de poster Aimable car je n'arrivais pas à le raccrocher à Kiss (et en plus, je ne trouvais pas qu'il avait une "gueule", mais ça c'est subjectif).

----------


## Mr Ianou

Alors pour l'indice 2 c'était carrément autre chose (n'oublier pas qu'on peut trouver avec les 2 premiers indice on est pas chiens). Mais si en plus il compte double.

Ça va t'es retenue, on avait pas précisé mais je l'inclue dorénavant.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Tu cherches ?


Non je suis sur mobile là, c'est une plaie pour rédiger et faire des copier/coller.
 La preuve, je me suis fait griller par tout le monde. ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors pour l'indice 2 c'était carrément autre chose (n'oublier pas qu'on peut trouver avec les 2 premiers indice on est pas chiens). mais si en plus il compte double.


C'est en tout cas comme ça que je l'ai raccrochée à cet indice quand j'ai balancé le nom (recherche Google: Audrey+Tautou+Rossy+De+Palma, second lien, puis j'ai vérifié dans la filmo' de Rossy). Car oui, même si je n'y suis pas arrivé à chaque fois, j'ai essayé de raccrocher les noms que je balançais au plus d'indices possibles.  ::P:

----------


## BSRobin

> Par contre je le repréciserai mais va falloir être beau joueur me citer tout internet sans queue ni tête ça va pas le faire donc dorénavant c'est 3 réponses par indice.


D'un autre côté, ca zouke un peu sur les associations entre les indices et la personne.
Un coup c'est de l'indice rationnel, un coup c'est du calembour / indice à 3 bandes : si les indices partent dans un sens et tout le monde part dans l'autre, plus y'a d'indices, plus y'aura de nawak.

----------


## LaVaBo

> D'un autre côté, ca zouke un peu sur les associations entre les indices et la personne.
> Un coup c'est de l'indice rationnel, un coup c'est du calembour / indice à 3 bandes : si les indices partent dans un sens et tout le monde part dans l'autre, plus y'a d'indices, plus y'aura de nawak.


C'est voulu, les hommes en vert sont les agents de l'entropie forumesque, ils nous dirigent vers le chaos, et nous on rigole comme des crétins en jouant à leurs concours, aveugles que nous sommes à la marche forcée vers le nawak qu'ils nous imposent dans la bonne humeur.

----------


## dutilleul

Comme ça va être trop le bordel quand ils diront que toutes les personnalités trouvées sont les indices du super boss final. :^_^: 

Ou d'une chanson à siffler ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Reprise du concours demain. Un dernier empêchement avant les vacances.

----------


## acdctabs

Cyril Dion ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Allez on reprend et cette fois ci sans interruption (vu que me voila en vacances).

On reprend sur un facile

----------


## CptProut

> Allez on reprend et cette fois ci sans interruption (vu que me voila en vacances).
> 
> On reprend sur un facile
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8ec5...2f505c9741.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/bd9d...be815a5cae.jpg


Didier Bourdon ?

----------


## pseudonyme

Paco Rabane?

----------


## Truf

Arf j'ai bien envie de jouer.... je peux tenter par MP ?

----------


## Flad

Elisabeth Tessier ?

----------


## Kami93

> Allez on reprend et cette fois ci sans interruption (vu que me voila en vacances).
> 
> On reprend sur un facile
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8ec5...2f505c9741.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/bd9d...be815a5cae.jpg


Madame Soleil

----------


## acdctabs

Miss Cleo ? (Youree Dell Harris)

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Arf j'ai bien envie de jouer.... je peux tenter par MP ?


Si tu veux.

Pour le reste c'est non.

----------


## Dox

Baba Vanga ?

----------


## Memory

Madame irma  ::ninja:: 

Lisa Williams ?

----------


## Kami93

Maud Kristen

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et non encore un petit indice :

----------


## Flad

David Rappaport.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et non le magicien retourne dans ton sac...

----------


## Naity

Maité?

----------


## LaVaBo

Warwick Davis ?

----------


## cedric80000

Salut les canards , premier post pour moi!! Et je propose Emma Thompson.

----------


## Flad

Zelda Rubinstein

----------


## job to finish

Les Bodin's ?

----------


## Vevster

Thomas Jouannet

----------


## acdctabs

> Zelda Rubinstein


ça me parait pas mal, en attendant je tente Verne Troyer

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Zelda Rubinstein


Bien joué Flad, bien joué je rajoute ton nom à la liste.



Et bien ce fut rapide.

----------


## Flad

> Bien joué Flad, bien joué je rajoute ton nom à la liste.
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....14,317_AL_.jpg
> 
> Et bien ce fut rapide.


La télé m'a tout de suite fait penser à poltergeist mais je voyais pas le chemin à prendre, par contre mimi mathy m'a éclairé  ::wub::

----------


## Kami93

Bien ouej en tous cas ! :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

> La télé m'a tout de suite fait penser à poltergeist mais je voyais pas le chemin à prendre, par contre mimi mathy m'a éclairé


Elle etait medium dans le film j'ai pas trop insisté sur l'indice

----------


## Breizh95

Il est bon ce Flad...  :Clap: 

j'étais tout fier d'avoir trouvé (après 1heure de torture cérébrale). J'actualise la page et vais pour poster... et trop tard.  :haha:

----------


## Higgins

Bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr! Bien ouèj Flad!

----------


## Diwydiant

*Oyez, oyez !*





Afin de faciliter la distribution de cadeaux, je demanderai aux gagnants passés (c'est à dire *Envyzzz*, *Arnold Le Joufflu*, *Flappie*, *Truf*, *Strastosfear*, *Flad*) de m'envoyer par MP un lien vers leur profil Steam   :;): 

De même, les prochains gagnants seraient bien urbains de faire la même chose    ::): 

On ne sait jamais  ::siffle:: 

Bisous !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Voila et reprise pour ceux qui suivent à 14h00 car on aime bien les concours mal fagoté ici  ::):

----------


## CptProut

> *Oyez, oyez !*
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YmOtgHG.gif
> 
> 
> Afin de faciliter la distribution de cadeaux, je demanderai aux gagnants passés (c'est à dire *Envyzzz*, *Arnold Le Joufflu*, *Flappie*, *Truf*, *Strastosfear*, *Flad*) de m'envoyer par MP un lien vers leur profil Steam  
> 
> De même, les prochains gagnants seraient bien urbains de faire la même chose   
> ...


ça marche même si on a rien gagné ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Tu peux... Mais il faudra alors donner le meilleur de toi-même pour remporter une des futures recherches, sous peine de faire une rencontre amicale mais néanmoins intime avec le Gros Tony.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il a d'ailleurs besoin d'un peu d'exercice.

Bon on attaque les zouaves :

----------


## CptProut

> Il a d'ailleurs besoin d'un peu d'exercice.
> 
> Bon on attaque les zouaves :
> 
> http://www.devousamot.com/wp-content...s-simpsons.jpghttp://www.defense.gouv.fr/var/dicod...-FR/pa-cdg.jpg


Charles de Gaulles ?  :tired:

----------


## pseudonyme

Donald Trump ou GW Bush? Un président américain quoi

----------


## CptProut

> Charles de Gaulles ?


Mais non gros looser c'est Orson Wells !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Vous avez une de ces logiques :

- Je vous propose une photo du CDG et vous me répondez CDG. La gueule de la recherche  ::ninja:: 

A moins que vous ne voyez pas les 2 images ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Richard Burns  ::ninja::

----------


## Yul

Charles montgomery?

----------


## dutilleul

Si le bateau est l'USS Ticonderoga, je pense à Freudeubeudeuheu, le meilleur pyro (burns) belge, qui avait pour pseudo le nom de ce bateau à l'époque où le forum CPC était hébergé chez Gamekult.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Si le bateau est l'USS Ticonderoga, je pense à Freudeubeudeuheu, le meilleur pyro (burns) belge, qui avait pour pseudo le nom de ce bateau à l'époque où le forum CPC était hébergé chez Gamekult.


 ::o: 

Ton sous-titre c'est pas l'archiviste?

----------


## cedric80000

Don Simpson!!!

----------


## Guapo

Tommy Lee Jones

- - - Updated - - -

pour avoir joué Hank Simpson et dans Under Siege (piège en haute mer)

----------


## picturapoesis

Mike Myers (Dr. Denfer) ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Nope !

Un autre indice 



Je pense qu'il va tomber facile.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je pense qu'il va *tombé* facile.


 :Splash:

----------


## Guapo

Gary Busey

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui c'est lui je savais bien que tu étais sur une piste.

Bon sang je le voyais plus dur à trouver.

Bien joué Guapo.

----------


## Guapo

Le truc c'est que si tu tapes quasi n'importe quel acteur US sur Google avec Simpsons à coté, ils y sont quasi-tous passés  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> *Oyez, oyez !*
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YmOtgHG.gif
> 
> 
> Afin de faciliter la distribution de cadeaux, je demanderai aux gagnants passés (c'est à dire *Envyzzz*, *Arnold Le Joufflu*, *Flappie*, *Truf*, *Strastosfear*, *Flad*) de m'envoyer par MP un lien vers leur profil Steam  
> 
> De même, les prochains gagnants seraient bien urbains de faire la même chose   
> ...


Normalement tu l'as déjà mon compte profl (via lcpc gift) mais jte mp qd même dans le doute.

----------


## Memory

C'est vraiment un jeu pour chômeur votre truc  ::ninja::  , j'arrive trop tard !

----------


## Stratosfear

J'ai envoyé le MP aussi, mais il n'apparaît pas dans ma boite...

Il est passé ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> J'ai envoyé le MP aussi, mais il n'apparaît pas dans ma boite...
> 
> Il est passé ?


Merci à *toi*, ainsi qu'à *Guapo*, *Flad*, *Arnold* et *Truf* pour les profils Steam   ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et bien comme j'ai de la route pour rejoindre la famille demain voici le suivant (prochaine indice dans la mâtiné)
Bon j'ai un peu mis de difficulté cette fois vu que vous commencer à piger.

----------


## Higgins

Gary Oldman?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Nope.

----------


## Higgins

C'était tiré par les cheveux.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Nouvelle indice le prochain dans l'après midi :

----------


## Autiste Redding

C. Thomas Howell ?

----------


## Electabs

Lorenzo lamas ?

----------


## picturapoesis

Yarol Poupau ?

----------


## Memory

Mike Marsh ?

----------


## Kaizoku

David Bowie ?

----------


## Lugmi

> Yarol Poupau ?


Je renchérie avec un Yarol PoupauD.

----------


## Breizh95

Joe Cocker

Je tente

Il a formé le Grease band en 84
Il a publié un album de reggea _Sheffield Steel_,
C'est un chanteur de rock. ^^

Le _Grease Band_ (1966-1969)Le _Grease Band_ (1966-1969)

----------


## Memory

La derniere page ne veux pas charger!

----------


## Diwydiant

Étrange, je ne peux accéder qu'a la première page de ce topic, pas la dernière...  :Emo: 

Ceci est donc un test  :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon ben dès que le bug est corrigé je reviens

----------


## Breizh95

J'ai posté ma réponse. Puis édité pour mettre le raisonnement et ça a planté ensuite quand j'ai enregistré.

----------


## fulminex

Pour corriger le bug, faites "clique-droit>Inspecter" ensuite supprimer le "style" sur l'onglet body ^^. Voilà voilà, cependant je sais toujours pas comment trouver la réponse :P

----------


## acdctabs

faut flooder pour avoir une page 13 !

----------


## Memory

Oui floodons pour avoir cette page 13 !!!

a vos marque,

partez !

----------


## Diwydiant

une solution reste de flooder encore un ou deux messages pour passer à la page suivante   :Emo:

----------


## Memory

Oui ! On à déjà commencé  ::ninja:: 














:flood:

----------


## acdctabs

C'est bon, vive la page 13 !

----------


## Breizh95

J'avais proposé le flood également pour avoir la page 13.

J'ai testé le modop mais ça n'a pas fonctionné ... enfin je ne sais pas comment faire surtout.

----------


## acdctabs

Bon du coup on a gagné quoi ?  ::P:

----------


## Memory

Moi je crois que j'ai gagné aussi !  ::ninja::

----------


## Breizh95

Toute cette solidarité ça mérite quelque chose je trouve  ::trollface:: 

On en était à Joe Cocker mais c'était pas ça  ::|:

----------


## Higgins

Je comprends pas, j'arrive pas à afficher la page 12.
Alors c'est ça le grand hack de Noël des pirates de l'internet? Rendre la page 12 du topic du concours dégueu de Canard PC inaccessible au public?
Ah les gredins, un jour je les aurai!

----------


## Stratosfear

Ah tiens, j'étais pas le seul apparemment.  ::P:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ah mais c'était ça alors, il voulait pas m'envoyer sur le dernier post non lu, le salow!

----------


## Diwydiant

Concernant la page numéro 12, il y avait un message comportant un code HTML qui a fichu le boxon dans l'affichage. 

Mais ceci est de l'histoire ancienne, car vive la page 13  ::lol::   ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon certes alors histoire de finir le perso non trouvé un nouvel indice et un récapitulatif des autres :

----------


## acdctabs

Johnny Cash ? (ouais ben ça se trouve c'est plus facile que l'on croit)

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non c'est plus pété tellement pété que la page 12 s'en souviens encore (purée le WTF de la page 12 qui m'a plombé mes vacances).

----------


## Breizh95

> Non c'est plus pété tellement pété que la page 12 s'en souviens encore (purée le WTF de la page 12 qui m'a plombé mes vacances).


Dis pas ça sinon le hacker va se sentir mal à l'aise.

Doug E. Doug du film Rasta "Rock"et

----------


## Memory

J'avais mis le Nom de la célébrité gagnante, mais je sais plus qui  ::ninja:: 

Nous avons flood comme des chefs !  :Clap:

----------


## Diwydiant

Et sans rien voir, en plus    ::P:

----------


## Higgins

Hem... Patrick Topaloff?

Edit : nan, c'est Sim!

----------


## Breizh95

Sinon John Candy de Rasta rocket  ::blink::

----------


## job to finish

Higgins a dit:
Edit : nan, c'est Sim!

Ouai, je pense Sim aussi  :;):

----------


## Higgins

C'est Siiiim j'ai gagné c'est Siiiiiiim!  :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Breizh95

:Clap:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et oui c'est SIM

----------


## Higgins

Ouééé!  ::): 

J'avais pas tilté pour le dernier indice, pourtant c'était élémentaire!
Et comme c'est Patrick Topaloff qui m'a mis sur la voie, voici un hommage :

----------


## Breizh95

Du coup il est fini le concours?

----------


## Flappie

Merci encore aux Géants Verts pour ce superbe concours.  ::):  Vivement le prochain !

Et merci aussi à Canard PC pour les lots !

----------


## Flad

> Merci encore aux Géants Verts pour ce superbe concours.  Vivement le prochain !
> 
> Et merci aussi à Canard PC pour les lots !


Toi ausi t'as gagné la dernière CanHard ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Higgins

Ouééé merci aux Géants Verts (de la Haine)!

----------


## Breizh95

:Clap: 
Bravo aux organisateurs pour l'organisation et aux gagnants pour avoir gagné.
(manque d'inspiration off)

----------


## Stratosfear

Super concours, j'adore ce genre de jeux "à la con".

Bravo aux gagnants et merci à CPC !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Toi ausi t'as gagné la dernière CanHard ?


Les lots sont écrits quelque part ? J'ai pas eu de nouvelles depuis la demande des comptes Steam.

----------


## Diwydiant

On a eu un soucis avec Flappie et Higgins, qui ont donc reçu leurslots avant les autres  ::P: 

Mais on fera une annonce ce sor ou demain afin de vous féliciter comme il se doit  :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ce sera courant de la semaine oui pas d'inquiétude.

Faut juste que je soigne ma sale grippe.

----------


## Stratosfear

Prenez vot' temps, j'avais juste peur d'avoir raté un truc.  :;):

----------


## Truf

Du coup j'ai changé mon Avatar pour 2017  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'ai pas eu le mien que j'ai pas encore gagné, il parait qu'il restait 8 chances alors  ::P:

----------


## Memory

> Moi j'ai pas eu le mien que j'ai pas encore gagné, il parait qu'il restait 8 chances alors


La même ! Le gain du meilleur flood !  ::love::

----------


## Breizh95

Ah bah si y a des prix spéciaux 8 ne suffira pas  ::happy2::

----------


## acdctabs

Non mais juste pour ceux qui ont débloqué la page 12  ::P:

----------


## Memory

> Non mais juste pour ceux qui ont débloqué la page 12


Tu m'as compris  ::wub::

----------


## Breizh95

> Tu m'as compris


+1 avec vous. Donc tous ceux qui ont posté dans la page 12 auront un cadeau  :;):  ... Heu on fait comment pour savoir par contre  ::huh::

----------


## Diwydiant

> +1 avec vous. Donc tous ceux qui ont posté dans la page 12 auront un cadeau



J'ai gagné un truc ?   ::o: 

 ::lol:: 





> Heu on fait comment pour savoir par contre




Elle est à nouveau visible grâce à la surpuissance de nos Webmasters de l'extrême  :B):

----------


## Breizh95

> Elle est à nouveau visible grâce à la surpuissance de nos Webmasters de l'extrême


 :Clap:

----------


## Guapo

Ils sont forts ces géants verts...

----------


## Diwydiant

*Oh Oh Ooooooooooooooooh*

Mes Chers Amis, je viens vers vous les bras remplit de cadeaux... Vous pouvez débarrasser la table, là ? C'est que c'est lourd.

Oumf, merci...

Alors, qu'est-ce qu'on a là...

Un premier cadeau avec *Envyzzz*, écrit sur l'étiquette... Et qu'y at'il dedans ? Eh bien on y trouve *Assassin's Creed Syndicate*.

Et ce second cadeau ? Tiens, il est pour *Flappie*... Et ooooooh, *DiRt Rally.* Joli.

*Truf* reçoit également un petit cadeau de Noël... Mais il ne faut pas le secouer, les Rangers de *Wasteland2* n'aiment pas être bringuebalés.

Et quel est ce beau paquet au fond de ma hotte ? On dirait... Mais oui, c'est bien* Borderland The Presequel*... Et il est destiné à *Stratosfear*, si j'en crois l'étiquette.

Voyons voyons... Oh, un paquet pour *Flad*. Et dedans ? Un petit *Deus Ex Mankind Divided* ? Mignon, comme cadeau...

Et là, c'est pouuuuuuuuuur... Oui, c'est pour *Guapo*... Et dedans, on trouve *Factorio*. De quoi s'amuser quelques heures, on dirait...

Quoi ? Encore un paquet cadeau ? Il est pour qui, cette fois ? Alors, voyons voir... Ah, c'est *Higgins* qui repart avec* Killing Floor 2*. De quoi propager la magie de Noel avec une bonne dose de chevrotine.

Et pour *Arnold Le Joufflu*, il n'y a qu'un petit message : "Cher Arnold, je ne t'ai pas oublié, je pense fort à toi, et je t'apporte ton cadeau dès que possible. Signé : Le Papa Noël".

Tiens, il y a un message griffonné au dos : "PS :* tous les gagnants repartent également avec 3 mois d'abonnement au magazine*, ohohohooooooooo..."


Bon, voilà, ohohooooooooo, en effet, Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année à tous    ::):

----------


## Memory

Ah oué quand même ! 

J'suis vert !

----------


## Flad

> Voyons voyons... Oh, un paquet pour *Flad*. Et dedans ? Un petit *Deus Ex Mankind Divided* ? Mignon, comme cadeau...
> 
> Tiens, il y a un message griffonné au dos : "PS :* tous les gagnants repartent également avec 3 mois d'abonnement au magazine*, ohohohooooooooo..."
> 
> 
> Bon, voilà, ohohooooooooo, en effet, Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année à tous


Je t'aime fais moi l'amour tout nu la tout de suite devant tout le monde et film coco jveux être en live sur facebook avec ta barbe qui me chatouille le dessous des...
Oula, hum, pardon, je m'égare tout ça...

Un grand grand merci !

----------


## Truf

> Alors, qu'est-ce qu'on a là...
> 
> 
> *Truf* reçoit également un petit cadeau de Noël... Mais il ne faut pas le secouer, les Rangers de *Wasteland2* n'aiment pas être bringuebalés.
> 
> 
> Tiens, il y a un message griffonné au dos : "PS :* tous les gagnants repartent également avec 3 mois d'abonnement au magazine*, ohohohooooooooo..."
> 
> 
> Bon, voilà, ohohooooooooo, en effet, Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année à tous


 ::love::   ::love:: 
Et un grand merki  :Bave:

----------


## Stratosfear

Oh boy !  ::o: 

Je m'attendais pas à tant ! 

Merci beaucoup, un grand merci !  ::wub::

----------


## Breizh95

:Beer: 
Très classe les cadeaux, vraiment bravo. C'est noël après noël.

Je reviens l'an prochain sans faute.

----------


## Higgins

Encore merci pour le jeu, et... oOoOoOh, des Canards gratuits! Merciii!




> Du coup j'ai changé mon Avatar pour 2017


Moi aussi!

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ouééééé ! Merci Canard Noël !  ::wub::

----------


## Sapro

> Ah oué quand même ! 
> 
> J'suis vert !


Ouais enfin c'est pas comme ci tu méritais un cadeau du père nono hein  :tired:

----------


## Guapo

Génial, jouer à Factorio était dans mes bonnes résolutions de 2017  ::P: 

Merci les géants verts !

----------


## Memory

> Ouais enfin c'est pas comme ci tu méritais un cadeau du père nono hein


Si, j'ai essayé de gagner mais c'etait un jeu pour chomeur/vacanciers et pile quand j'arrive en vac, bug/stop du concours. 

Vivement Noël prochain !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Flad est mieux vu que les autres à priori  ::ninja::

----------


## Envyzzz

Merciiiiii vous êtes frais ! ♥♥♥

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Si, j'ai essayé de gagner mais c'etait un jeu pour chomeur/vacanciers et pile quand j'arrive en vac, bug/stop du concours. 
> 
> Vivement Noël prochain !


On peut continuer le jeu, just for fun

----------


## Stratosfear

Question pratique : pour la distribution, faut surveiller quoi ? Ses mails ? Ses MP ?

----------


## Diwydiant

On vous recontactera ce week-end afin de vous envoyer les cadeaux dans les plus brefs délais  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> On vous recontactera ce week-end afin de vous envoyer les cadeaux dans les plus brefs délais


Ca va mon Diwy, passé une bonne soirée?  :;): 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Ça s'est bien passé, je te remercie  ::P:

----------


## Truf

Cadeau bien reçu  ::): 
Merki nencore !

----------


## Flad

Merki ici aussi.
L'abo commence à quel numéro svp ?

----------

